# a mere pitance



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

so I've been on my butt for a couple months filling out apps., taking long walks, poking dead things with a stick. 
Don't get me wrong. I like work. I like to work. I like taking the craft as far as I can. Lucky for me my wife has a decent job, both cars are paid for and I don't have a drug habit. Electrician buddy of mine calls and tells me his brother is building a house and needs a plumber. RIGHT FVCKING NOW ! Sweet ! 
Load up the Passat, couple buckets of hand tools, my big Makita, te 35, shovel, digging bar, water, and get to work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good deal! I love it when a job falls in your lap when you need it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have to go to repair a backflow now, will be off-line.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that a harbor freight hammer, how good are they?


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

Is that CI or abs?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gplumb said:


> is that ci or abs?


abs


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Your sump pit seems to be equally as excited to get back to work as you. Nice job!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> Is that a harbor freight hammer, how good are they?


 
Looks like a Makita.







Paul


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

HF has one that looks just like that, I had considered getting it instead of always renting one.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> HF has one that looks just like that, I had considered getting it instead of always renting one.


Look into the Bosch Brute. Best damn 110 hammer I have ever owned. Been using it for 15 years.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Look into the Bosch Brute. Best damn 110 hammer I have ever owned. Been using it for 15 years.


Have you ever used the milwaukee, that's what I usually get. It is no comparison to an air powered hammer I have used. I think the Milwaukee is 1100 bpm.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The Brute is a beast. Way heavier than the Makita. I've never used a Milwaukee but they look about the same size as the Makitas. The Bosch will out hit the Makita every day of the week and twice on Sunday.









Paul


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I wouldnt buy any power tools from HF. They just seem to cheap. Someone will have to prove to me that they are good quality.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

house plumber said:


> I wouldnt buy any power tools from HF. They just seem to cheap. Someone will have to prove to me that they are good quality.


I don't either, but I thought since I don't need a hammer often (I have a hammer drill with a chipper) that maybe I'd give one a try.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> I don't either, but I thought since I don't need a hammer often (I have a hammer drill with a chipper) that maybe I'd give one a try.


I take that back, I have one of their $10 special heat guns. I've had it a few years and I have had to cut out the thermal shut down, but it still works for my very little use of it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I bought a 39 piece ( I think) tap and die set there. It has sae and metric. It was like 20 or 30 dollars. i have used it quite a bit. I broke one tap and has a lifetime warranty. I havent changed it out yet. You cant buy one at sears close to what I got for. But thats the only reason. Otherwise I would have bought a craftsman.




plumbpro said:


> I take that back, I have one of their $10 special heat guns. I've had it a few years and I have had to cut out the thermal shut down, but it still works for my very little use of it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

house plumber said:


> I bought a 39 piece ( I think) tap and die set there. It has sae and metric. It was like 20 or 30 dollars. i have used it quite a bit. I broke one tap and has a lifetime warranty. I havent changed it out yet. You cant buy one at sears close to what I got for. But thats the only reason. Otherwise I would have bought a craftsman.


I would like to buy a tap and die set. I'm thinking that Harbor Freight's is made from inferior metal. Or is it my mentality that if it costs more in has to be better? Maybe I'll buy the Craftsman tap and die kit. I love tools, ya can't have too many good tools.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I would like to buy a tap and die set. I'm thinking that Harbor Freight's is made from inferior metal. Or is it my mentality that if it costs more in has to be better? Maybe I'll buy the Craftsman tap and die kit. I love tools, ya can't have too many good tools.


The Harbor Freight tap and die set has to be made of inferior material with inferior manufacturing tollerances. It's also made in Cheena. To be fair, the Craftsman one might also be made overseas, a lot of their tools are now-a-days. For things like taps, dies, micrometers and other precision tools you definately get what you pay for.






Paul


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

what i liked about HF's is i got both sae and metric in the same set. craftsman doesnt offer that until you get to the bigger sets that cost well over 100. at least to my knowledge, from what ive seen. since i paid like maybe 30 for both i figured i couldnt beat it. i thhink they name brand is pittsburg. it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Kentheplumber (Aug 18, 2010)

Ive used the harbor freight jack hammer a few times with good results. I wouldnt count on it everyday of the week though. Im looking into buying a used BRUTE for the personal tool arsenal.


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*God bless!!*

YEP IT ALWAYS IS NICE WHEN A GOOD PAYDAY COMES ALONG!! MUSTA HAD SOME HARD CLAY TO BE USING THE ELECTRIC JACK!! GOOD LUCK NICE ROUGH IN!!! THAT HORN ON THAT PIT WAS PREETY LONG ! WHO,S MAKE PIT IS THAT? TY DA DAWG!:thumbup:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

About done with the waste. Started the water.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

wow nice clean work there :thumbup:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

That is the 1st time I seen some one drill the/cut floor joist like that. i bet it was a real beotch the first few times to get your holes to line up on a 45 degree run. :thumbup: Very impressed!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

3KP said:


> That is the 1st time I seen some one drill the/cut floor joist like that. i bet it was a real beotch the first few times to get your holes to line up on a 45 degree run. :thumbup: Very impressed!


Actually, it is easy if you do it by the math.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats that skinny gold colored pipe?........................................


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Whats that skinny gold colored pipe?........................................


Ha ha, yeah I know, weird huh ? Believe it or not the home owner is doing this without a mortgage !  I'll be using my 5/8 and 7/8 bender on this as much as I can. So far so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks good man, nice clean work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> Ha ha, yeah I know, weird huh ? Believe it or not the home owner is doing this without a mortgage !  I'll be using my 5/8 and 7/8 bender on this as much as I can. So far so good. :thumbsup:


 



Looks good, clean, straight and neat. Once I bent some copper on a rough, (top-out) and the inspector told me when copper tubing is bent, the outer wall radius becomes thinner. He passed the inspection, but I think they sort of frown upon bending pipe here. All the older homes I've worked in had alot of bends in the copper. The old-timers did that alot.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

*Inspectors*



Tommy plumber said:


> Looks good, clean, straight and neat. Once I bent some copper on a rough, (top-out) and the inspector told me when copper tubing is bent, the outer wall radius becomes thinner. He passed the inspection, but I think they sort of frown upon bending pipe here. All the older homes I've worked in had alot of bends in the copper. The old-timers did that alot.


Boloney.:icon_biggrin:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> Boloney.:icon_biggrin:



Annealed copper is not meant to be bent, it removes the annealing process and weakens the tube, if you want to bend it they sell coils of type L copper.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

All right, let's hear it.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Annealed copper is not meant to be bent, it removes the annealing process and weakens the tube, if you want to bend it they sell coils of type L copper.


Boloney :icon_biggrin:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> Boloney :icon_biggrin:



Call the CDI if you don't believe me, they will tell you the exact same thing. There really is a reason they make soft copper as opposed to annealed copper.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Then a victaulic joint on copper is good, bad, what ?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The bursting strength on copper increases when bent.:icon_biggrin:


----------

